# What's up with the Chat area?



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

I can't see anyone in there  and I AM.  Hmmm...any clues>


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok rich I'm in chat now. 8:35 est. can u see me?


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

I was typing  you din't see me.. nor did Eric  or Travco...Hmmm


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 15, 2008)

gosh...I sure do love that chat program!!!.........really, I do.....


----------



## white cloud (Sep 15, 2008)

I just went in and typed hey fallas even though noone was ther and the box on the forum is blank UH OH MI is banned from chat ............JERRY


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

HEy  we need a mod... LOL!  Oh Jeeeeeffff


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 15, 2008)

We have mods now??.........uh-oh....I better behave then!!.....


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

I seen your line Lee, but you din't see my response,,,


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I was in there and everyone came in but I coukdn't communicate with ya'll.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like one of the new mods deleted something they shouldn't have. lol


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

I seen your first line...and I even tried to private chat with ya... no see me?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 15, 2008)

maybe Jeff's doing a much needed upgrade so we don't hafta ride the flyin' jennie anymore!


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

Doubt that. But who knows??


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 15, 2008)

Quick..... have a mod email Jeff. My generator is running low on gas. :)


----------



## beaker (Sep 16, 2008)

just there i can see my self noboby else


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure what is going on either I can see people in there and sometimes posts but evidently I can't be seen


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

the window on the left side of the page, is nutting but blank white.......can't even see if anyone is in there


----------



## white cloud (Sep 16, 2008)

my window is on the right side and always has been hmmmmm??????


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

lee........cause you look at the MAIN page......like eric does........noticed that this weekend when he was here

but if you are on the 5 most current topics.........its on the left......


----------



## white cloud (Sep 16, 2008)

I will check that out. But I'm right handed lol


----------



## white cloud (Sep 16, 2008)

And I thought he had a hot date this last weekend


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 16, 2008)

......so did I......


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmmm.....


Checking into this now... just found out


----------



## uncle-honky (Sep 16, 2008)

The chat area tells me I have an incorrect user name and password.....? when I put them in they dont work...?


----------

